# My Two Favourite Blondes :D



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thought I would share a photo of Madeleine because if I am not talking about Beau then I am her so thought you may like to at least see who I am talking about


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Two beautiful girls you have there!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Two blonde beauties for sure you must be very proud...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Madeleine :wave: Both beautiful


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Gorgeous! they match eachother well too!!!
Hi Madeleine! I love your name....it is number one on my list of girl names!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Blonde bombshells for sure


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Gorgeous! they match eachother well too!!!
> Hi Madeleine! I love your name....it is number one on my list of girl names!


Lady and Maddy, goes well


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

A lovely picture .... both blondes are beautiful!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah both beautiful blonde girls. 

Lovely to meet you Madeleine, do you still let Beau sleep on your bed? Millie still likes to sleep on my Charlies bed - not every night, but he keeps his door open just in case.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous picture of your two blondies! They match very well. xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I love this photo Ali  Your two gorgeous girls together! x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you Colin - I am extremely proud  x

Thank you Amanda - my Mum chose her name and Madeleine doesn't mind Maddy or Madeleine  x

Yep Julie Beau still sleeps with Madeleine unless she is at a sleepover and then I get to cuddle Beau all night  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Madeleine says hello and thank you to everyone for their lovely comments about her and Beau though I am not sure I will be able to get her head through the door after all the lovely compliments  I did mean the above to be replies as quotes but didn't work out that way  Have to try again another time


----------

